# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  اهم القنوات الناقلة للمباريات العربية والاوربية لليوم الاحد 2015/3/29

## mohamed73

*Sunday (dimanche) 29.03.2015    (GMT+1*  *Euro Qualifiers2016* *17:00 Georgia-Germany* *RTL*  *-Astra 19.2°E-12226 H 27500 -FTA* *-Astra 19.2°E -12188 H 27500 -FTA* *Diema* *-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *1 TV (Georgia)* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-TurkSat 42°E -11472 H 23450 -FTA/Biss* *-HellasSat 39°E -11663 H 5925 -FTA/Biss* *IRIB Varesh* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)* *ITV4* *-Astra 28.2°E-10758 V 22000 -FTA* *17:00 Scotland-Gibraltar* *ESPN Syndication*  *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss*  *17:00 Albania-Armenia* *Armenia 1TV* *-Eutelsat 36°E -12629 H 3444  -Biss( DVB-S2)* *20:45 Portugal - Serbia* *ESPN (Caribbean 901)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss* *RTRS* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss* *Diema* *-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *Rossia 2* *-Eutelsat 36°E 12226 L 27500 -DRE Crypt(EMU)* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *20:45 Hungary-Greece* *Duna TV* *-Eutelsat 9°E-12207 H 27500 -FTA* *Duna TV HD* *-Eutelsat 9°E-11958 V 27500-FTA (DVB-S2)* *N1 / NERIT* *-Eutelsat 3°E -12734 V 16750 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *20:45 Ireland-Poland* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *Ictimai TV* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss* *Friendlies - International* *14:00 Tanzania - Malawi*  *MBC Malawi*  *-Astra 4.8°E-12621 V 3660- -FTA (Sub Saharan Africa)* *-Intelsat 68.5°E-11674 V 30000-FTA* *15:00 Brazil-Chile*  *ITV 1 / UTV / HTV / STV* *-Astra 28.2°E -10758 V 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10906 V 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA* *ITV1 HD / UTV HD / HTV HD / STV HD* *-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10936 V 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -11053 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -11068 V 23000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -11097 V 23000 -FTA* *-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 - Biss (DVB-S2)* *16:00 Botswana- Mozambique* *TV Moçambique 1* *-Eutelsat 10°E -10748 V 4000-FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band)* *16:00 Zambia-Rwanda* *ZNBC TV 1* *-Intelsat 60°E -3765 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band)* *18:00 Ivory Coast - Equatorial Guinea* *RTI1*  *-Intelsat 34.5°W -3677 R 3220 -FTA(C-Band)* *20:45 France-Denmark*  *TF1 Suisse* *-Eutelsat 9°E-12034 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Bloomberg HT* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 H 8000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11637 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)* *Ecuador League Serie A* *18:30 U. Catolica-Barcelona Gu***quil* *Saudi Sport-2* *-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA* *Saudi Sport-2 HD* *-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA* *-Arabsat 30.5°E-10817 H 8000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *English League One* *14:15 Fleetwood Town-Preston North End* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *Major League Soccer* *22:00 Chicago Fire - Philadelphia Union* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *ESPN (Caribbean 901)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss* *Wales Premier League* *13:00 Aberystwyth-Airbus UK Broughton* *S4C* *-Astra 28.2°E -11344 V 27500 -FTA* *AFC U-23 Championship Qualifirs* *13:30 Iran-Afghanistan* *IRIB TV 3* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)* *-ST2 88°E -3587 H 12500 -FTA/Biss(C-Band)* *13:45 Sri Lanka-Yemen* *AD Dhabi Sports 1* *-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr  26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA* *Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *Sharjah Sports* *-Nilesat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA* *14:30 Oman-Maldives* *Oman Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA* *Oman Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA* *16:45 Tajikistan -United Arab Emirates* *AD Dhabi Sports 1* *-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr  26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA* *Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *Sharjah Sports* *-Nilesat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA* *17:30 Bahrain- Iraq* *Oman Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA* *Oman Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA* *Hazza Bin Zayed U17 International Tour****nt* *13:30 AL Jazeera -Inter Milan* *AD Sports 2*  *-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *AD Sports 2 HD*  *-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *16:30 Al Ain -West Ham United*  *AD Sports 2*  *-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *AD Sports 2 HD*  *-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *UEFA Women Champions League* *11:00 Frankfurt -Bristol Academy*  *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *EuroSport2* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)*  *Monday (Lundi) 30.03.2015   ( GMT+1)*  *00:00 Real Salt Lake-Toronto FC* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

جزيت خيرا اخي الكريم

----------

